# Please help guys!



## MuscleGainer (May 13, 2010)

Guys, I'm new and a little worried that I may be a little old to start at 36, after spending hundreds on a home gym of course!

Any advice would be a real help!

Thanks guys.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

late for what mate ?

it's never too late.

why not join a gym cheaper


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

eek why not join a gym?


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Why are you telling him to join a gym? He's spent hundreds on a home gym, and if he's starting out that'll be fine for now.

OP - No, it's not too late at all.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Peter V said:


> Why are you telling him to join a gym? He's spent hundreds on a home gym, and if he's starting out that'll be fine for now.
> 
> OP - No, it's not too late at all.


I meant to add "in the first place" before spending all that money

Its never too late

All you need is determination and a drive to succeed

:thumbup1:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Never to old, use all that equipment to best advantage and get those guns pumping iron in the comfort of your owh home!


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

Trust me m8 you are not to old to start I started at 39 am now 42 and have improved so much through advice on training and diet i have picked up from posts on this site


----------



## MuscleGainer (May 13, 2010)

Hey thanks guys, words of encouragement are really welcome at the moment.

As for joining a gym, I'm far too shy and paranoid to show off my skinny legs and arms right now, plus when u think about it, the price of this weider pro 4000 is probably only equivalent to a year or so of gym membership so I think this is the best option for me.

Now can anybody tell me or even advise me about suppliments? Should I be taking any to help things along and if so, what should I take?

Thanks guys, I think you guys will be my back bone and strength as I progress. This certainly is starting to feel like the right place to be for a beginner. :beer:


----------



## derrygymman (Jun 20, 2009)

mate your not to late at all been training years wrecked my left shoulder rotator cuff and bicep, was out for over 2 years, but back going over year and half better than ever now, just pace yourself with good form and small consistant weight increases


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

If you put up your stats now and what you want to do ie : lose weight or gain weight and diet m8 people will be able to help you better with what you need to do and take to achieve your goals


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I've achieved more In the last 3 years than ever before, 36-39 YO. Came back after 4 years off the gym.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

welcome.

it's not too late.

u don't have to join the gym if you've got the equipment at home. In the long term it can be a lot cheaper


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to UKM, its never too late to train!


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Proboably would of joined a gym first mate got some lessons and advice. Home Gyms i hate FREE WEIGHT ALL THE WAy. I spent years at a gym soon as i got to a higher level set up at home. Good luck any way mate you will find all the answers you need here people always happy to help no matter your level:thumbup1:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I started training again at 45 after more than 15 years away and believe me your at a great age to go for it.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## MuscleGainer (May 13, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> Welcome to UKM


Thanks fella


----------



## MuscleGainer (May 13, 2010)

gearchange said:


> I started training again at 45 after more than 15 years away and believe me your at a great age to go for it.


That's good to know fella, thanks:thumb:


----------



## MuscleGainer (May 13, 2010)

DS1 said:


> Proboably would of joined a gym first mate got some lessons and advice. Home Gyms i hate FREE WEIGHT ALL THE WAy. I spent years at a gym soon as i got to a higher level set up at home. Good luck any way mate you will find all the answers you need here people always happy to help no matter your level:thumbup1:


 Thanks buddy, I'm starting to feel at home here now! :beer:


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

MuscleGainer said:


> Hey thanks guys, words of encouragement are really welcome at the moment.
> 
> As for joining a gym, I'm far too shy and paranoid to show off my skinny legs and arms right now, plus when u think about it, the price of this weider pro 4000 is probably only equivalent to a year or so of gym membership so I think this is the best option for me.
> 
> ...


have you bought your home gym equipment yet? if not DON'T..imo you'll do so much better for yourself in a decent gym,you'll get 100% more training motivation around other people,i myself **** my pants first time i joined and hide on the running machine for two weeks,eventually plucked up the courage to get in amongst the big guys and get lifting.

please dont worry about how YOU look,as far as im concerned people are far too busy with their own training to worry about what others do/look like.

another good point about gym training is theirs people on hand to tell you if your form is right or wrong or the times where you need a spotter..not to mention the aray of equipment at your disposal.

who knows,you could even find a training partner with same goals a you, its a win win situation mate.

oh and by the way IM 36....so know excactly where your coming from.

what ever you decide mate gym or home wise stick with it and you wont look back.

all the best mate

peace out:thumbup1:


----------



## Will Temple (May 26, 2010)

Welcome buddy! Your not too old don't worry!

Are you looking to loose or gain?


----------



## Muscle mentor (Jun 1, 2010)

Everyone is right don't thing you are to old I have a mate who is just starting to workout and he is responding like I have never seen anyone respond to *weight* training, he loves it, and now says he is hooked.

If someone is telling you are to old tell them to p**S off I would.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

MuscleGainer said:


> Hey thanks guys, words of encouragement are really welcome at the moment.
> 
> As for joining a gym, *I'm far too shy and paranoid to show off my skinny legs and arms right now,* plus when u think about it, the price of this weider pro 4000 is probably only equivalent to a year or so of gym membership so I think this is the best option for me.
> 
> ...


I was quite shy when I first joined the gym but in time you get over that and just learn to focus on yourself - remember the gym isn't a pick up place. People just generally work out and dont pay attention to others unless they are pi$$in em off :lol: :lol:

Supplement wise you want whey protein and oats


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

dont waste your money on supp's,you dont need them.

Eat plenty of good quality food,you'll gain well.


----------



## MuscleGainer (May 13, 2010)

Hey buddy, thanks. Your post made my day! I'm a soppy git and I really am starting to feel at home here. I have bought the home gym and it took me nearly a whole bloody day to set it up! I hope to god I'll be living here for years as I'm not looking forward to taking it down!

I will join a gym eventually but I would like to see something change with this body of mine first.

I would like to thank all of you guys who genuinely have made me feel welcome here and thank you also for sharing your experiences and wisdom with me. I have no idea what I'm doing at the moment but feel at ease that you guys are there for me. So...thanks guys, I realy apreciate it.



joe.b said:


> have you bought your home gym equipment yet? if not DON'T..imo you'll do so much better for yourself in a decent gym,you'll get 100% more training motivation around other people,i myself **** my pants first time i joined and hide on the running machine for two weeks,eventually plucked up the courage to get in amongst the big guys and get lifting.
> 
> please dont worry about how YOU look,as far as im concerned people are far too busy with their own training to worry about what others do/look like.
> 
> ...


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

Look at PD - he's 60!..and he dosen't look a day over 45..and he's natty..the last bit was a joke


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome mate but your paranoia re being to skinny for the gym is unfounded. I have never been to a gym or training session where the people aroind are anything but courteous and helpful.

You will be fine mate, eat rite, train rite ( good form noit about the weight) and stick at it.


----------

